# Food quantities



## Mridula (Apr 20, 2007)

People coming from Asian and African countries, always find the helpings in restaurants and fast food places to be too large. In the beginning, order one dish, share it with your friend or partner, and order a second one only if you manage to finish that.
Even colas come in enormous quantities - though most of it is ice !! Always ask for the smallest glass or container.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Sometimes it is better to get the large size for a few cents more, then ask for a takeaway cup for the remainder. That is, if you want it. Also, you can take the leftovers home unless you will be driving around for a while and the food will spoil. A couple of my favorite local restaurant meals are huge, but they microwave well. The price seems lower when I realized I'm getting two meals.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with synthia... If the meal portions are big, then they are trying to give you your moneys worth. Saving some for another meal is a great idea, that is what I do when I go to a restaurant. If I go to a fast food place I generally eat a kids meal because it is a smaller meal and suits me just fine.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I will sometimes order from a kids menu as well, as the portion size is much smaller, although you often do not get the choices. So you will have to really make the choice.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

This is my biggest worry about ever moving to the States. Everything is a Super Sized portion. And I don't want to end up a super sized individual.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Just so you know. Not everything is a super sized portion. Yes some restaurants do give you more for your money than others, but many still offer normal size portions for the same money as the others. So please do not think that all are larger they are not and when they are you can order from the kids menu as many places allow you to do so.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

I dont think its fair to say that this is just an american issue also. If you have been to places like the UK, Dubai etc you will see that portions are also getting bigger and in many cases there it is cheaper to buy a big value meal than it is to buy 1 or 2 food items. These are massive health issues we are causing for all of our children.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you for pointing that information out. That it is just not an issue in the U. S. I think that it is important for people to know that it is that way in many countries. I know that the more information you have available to you the better educated you are. 

You are so correct in stating it causes health risks to children because it is a growing concern.


----------



## tunisia_x (Jun 2, 2007)

*kids meal*

It is true, we are not much conscious about food which we are taking as meal and how much quantity would has to be need for our body. Especially when we go at any restaurant or fast food center we totally forgot how much quantity our body should afford, because those dishes we ordered so delicious & spice and due to those large quantity of food we suffered by digest problem and other kind of stomach related digises. So for a good and healthy body I suggest to eat kids meal.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

One of the problems is that you get used to seeing that huge amount of food, and you start thinking of it as normal. Then instead of eating half and taking home half, you eat three-quarters and take home the rest for a snack. The next thing you know you are shopping for clothes a full size larger.

Even the smallest of what Americans think of as normal is huge by Asian standards. Most American appetizers would make more than one meal in Asia.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I'm one of those people that eats everything I see, so when I'm trying to lose weight, I ask to have the takehome container at the beginning, and I put half of the meal into the container before eating. If I'm really hungry, I put half of the most fattening foods and eat all of the vegetables. I can always nuke a package of green beans to go with everything else.


----------



## Carolina gal (Jul 14, 2007)

Wanna-B-Expat said:


> This is my biggest worry about ever moving to the States. Everything is a Super Sized portion. And I don't want to end up a super sized individual.


LOL you dont have to clear your plate...stop when you are full just like usual


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Most people with weight problems never feel full. It takes twenty minutes to half an hour for food to 'register' with you.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

What in the world does being full have to do with what or how much you eat? I eat because it tastes good and sometimes because I'm hungry. Full has nothing to do with when I stop. Running out of food and being on a diet do. The big servings in restaurants are not good for me at all.


----------



## annamartha (Jul 4, 2007)

The quantities they serve in some restaurants are beyond huge. They give you enough food at Outback (which is an American chain) to feed a family. I, too, am fond of bringing food home with me.


----------



## supportalex (Jul 16, 2007)

*Produce food industry, agriculture*

The information portal of the agricultural markets of the United States of America. 
You can find here fresh information about the prices of food, fruit and vegetables which are in all regions of the United States of America. 
agplus.net


----------



## Carolina gal (Jul 14, 2007)

roamer said:


> What in the world does being full have to do with what or how much you eat? I eat because it tastes good and sometimes because I'm hungry. Full has nothing to do with when I stop. Running out of food and being on a diet do. The big servings in restaurants are not good for me at all.


Dont blame the portion sizes then , better still cook your own food .How can anyone blame the portions served restaurants for their own weight gain, thats called "passing the buck" take responsibility for what you eat and how much


----------



## Carolina gal (Jul 14, 2007)

atlast said:


> Most people with weight problems never feel full. It takes twenty minutes to half an hour for food to 'register' with you.


So what has that to do with restaurant serving sizes ? No one force feeds you


----------



## Bezzer25 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am a member of the mystery dining company who are based in the uk. They send out people to restaurants to review them and in return for completing an on line questionnaire you get to have a free meal and give your views. The restaurants that they currently review in the US are called Wagamama and at the moment they have 2 x branches in Boston MA. The food served here is fresh and healthy and the portion sizes are not too large - plus you can take away food from there as well. I would recommend signing up to be a mystery diner and you can then get your view across to restaurant management plus get a free meal!


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

It is not the "amount" of food that will make you expand , you have a choice how much to consume. 
It really is "what" the food contains and are preserved with to keep it fresh, together with "corn syrup" that will get you to expand.


----------



## Carolina gal (Jul 14, 2007)

gkloken said:


> It is not the "amount" of food that will make you expand , you have a choice how much to consume.
> It really is "what" the food contains and are preserved with to keep it fresh, together with "corn syrup" that will get you to expand.


Kinda like "fried "fish N chips" or a "fry up" will do to your waistband... dont blame american food size servings... you are what you eat PERIOD.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*food portions*

Should you be cooking at home for your family,you should be aware of what constitutes a reasonable portion of healthy food wherever you may be dining, should you eat fat you will get fat,if you stuff your face just because it is on a plate,you deserve to be fat .It is not always what you eat that puts on the pounds but often what you put on the food that does the dirty deed,also,if you are eating your food correctly by chewing it at least ten times before swallowing , the mastication produces enzimes that helps food to properly digest in your stomach .The parsley that often adorns a plate of food is also there for a purpose,it helps the digestive system to do its job whilst at the same time helping to prevent the horrid after smell that comes with some spicy foods .The time you are full comes at about the time you tell yourself "Just another couple of spoonfulls and thats it "because one should never eat until one actually feels full . It has been proven in studies that the body appreciates you more and you suffer less,if you eat several small meals a day instead of three large ones , this gives the body time to fully digest one meal before you shovel in another pile for the body to get at .Look at it this way,how do you feel or appreciate it when you just start to feel relief that huge pile of washing is finished and your kids throw another pile at you ?
Yes ,you are what you eat and nothing is gained by blaming the restaraunt,only the size of your body .


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Carolina gal said:


> Kinda like "fried "fish N chips" or a "fry up" will do to your waistband... dont blame american food size servings... you are what you eat PERIOD.


Please read again! Where do you see "the American Food size servings" blamed that you qoute?
It was the "contents and preservatives" I mentioned ........


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*food portions*



gkloken said:


> Please read again! Where do you see "the American Food size servings" blamed that you qoute?
> It was the "contents and preservatives" I mentioned ........


 They read other posts before responding , you are not alone . Please read : Wanna-B-Expat Roamer Annamartha , they mention LARGE portions and extra large portions , or am i halucinating tonight ?


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

oddball said:


> They read other posts before responding , you are not alone . Please read : Wanna-B-Expat Roamer Annamartha , they mention LARGE portions and extra large portions , or am i halucinating tonight ?


I was responding to Carolinagirl's reply with my qoute specifically attached......????!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*food portions*



gkloken said:


> I was responding to Carolinagirl's reply with my qoute specifically attached......????!


 The way i read or interpreted Carolinagirl's post was , she was in agreance with you and said not to blame American portions because of previous quotes to this effect . Colin


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*food portions*



bigtree said:


> eat is important .
> play is important , too .


 Perfectly correct,one needs to find a balance between the two,as of this time 67% of American adults are overweight or obese and 15% of American children, most of this self inflicted by too much of the wrong food and a very limited excercise regimen .The latest studies in America advises health centres to lower expenditure in so called 'Cures'' and spend more on preventitive training and advice, they say that almost 100% of the problem can be prevented through healthy eating and increased physical activity , that means reaching for the veggies instead of cream cakes and parking your car at the outer perimeters of the car-park then WALKING to the store doors .It has also been noted that the majority of cases of type 2 diabetes would also be eliminated,the first stage is to admit to yourself you are over-weight then take action to get yourself back into a healthy weight range,denial is not a cure .This lack of personal care is costing the health services in excess of $93 billion anually .Oh , I think i am following the thread on the correct lines and please note,i did not instigate this subject for those who are over concerned , it would be more pertinant to enquire about what you can do about your gravitational disadvantage instead of harping on about smokers in a conterestious manner , i will repeat , i do not dislike overweight people,more to the point i feel sorry for them . Colin


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

roamer said:


> What in the world does being full have to do with what or how much you eat? I eat because it tastes good and sometimes because I'm hungry. Full has nothing to do with when I stop. Running out of food and being on a diet do. The big servings in restaurants are not good for me at all.


Oh I do so agree. This is definitely one of those things that half the population fully sympathises with and the other half can't understand.

I will say I've just read some very unsympathetic postings on this thread, that were obviously written by people who may _think_ they've had a weight problem but very obviously never have.
I did (once) get down to 135 pounds - it was the hardest thing I've ever done, and it was impossible to stay there. Food is addictive, and (unlike other addictive substances) you can't go 'cold turkey'. 

My hubby is 6 foot and 180 pounds and just cannot understand why (given half the chance, which isn't often!) I can get through a family tub of KFC!!

So - when we visit the USA I have a tremendous fight on my hands not to put on weight.


----------

